# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Pardo II

## Pardo

Os envio un enlace a una entrevista que me hicieron para La Vanguardia Digital, la última semana que estube en el capitol.

http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200...380309917.html

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Raicon

> Os envio un enlace a una entrevista que me hicieron para La Vanguardia Digital, la última semana que estube en el capitol.
> 
> http://www.lavanguardia.es/lv24h/200...380309917.html
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo.


Muy entretenida... Muchas gracias por poner el enlace...
Saludos.

----------


## ign

Me ha gustado mucho la entrevista Pardo, así como tu rutina con cucharas.

Por cierto, uno de los comentarios de la noticia dice que la magia es obra de Satanás  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . De todo hay en el mundo...

¡Un saludo!

----------


## winehouse

es como en todo, en youtube dicen que david blaine es satanico jajaja

----------


## alezin

me a encantado la entrevista Pardo.

Sigue así ! xD

----------


## swaze

una entrevista genial y muy interesante, pero mira que no saber lo de la paella....  :Lol:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Muy bien, lo que más me gustaron furon las patillas, ke me recuerdan a un amigo de cuando iba a la guardería (él tenía muchos años jeje). El mosquito un poco pesado no?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Quién ese ese tal Pardo? ¿Es mago? ¿Es bueno?.. no me suena de nada. Además..... su apariencia.. TIENE TATUAJES!!!!!! Jamás me fiaría de un tipo que tiene tatuajes. No puede ser trigo limpio... no.......

Sinceramente no encuentro a cuento de qué te han hecho una entrevista en ese priodico. Seguro que tienes algún amigo compasivo en la redacción. El mismo que dice (gran falacia) que ha habido 10.000 espectadores en tu show... anda queeee.....

----------


## alezin

vuelvo a decir... me encanta !

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Luís, te importa si copiamos la entrevista completa en el foro?

Es más que nada por si el lynk de la Vanguardia se renueva, o caduca, o se pierde, y claro, quedaria el hilo muerto, y más de uno se quedaria con los dientes largos. No seria la primera vez que pasa.

¿Tienes algún inconveniente?

PD: A mi me regalarón el quimicefa 2, y a mi hermana el magia borrás, y bueno ... decir que al final los dos fueron para mi, y ahora me dedico a la química   :Lol:  

PD2: Impresionante el comentario del chico de Venezuela.  :shock:

----------


## Pardo

Por supuesto, copierla. Faltaria mas!
Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

*"Empecé a los seis años con la Magia Borrás"*

Luis Pardo cierra en Barcelona su espectáculo 'Kasual-mente' tras cuatro meses en cartelera

Luis Pardo está ligado al mundo de la magia desde los seis años. Con una estética que huye de los parámetros conservadores del ilusionismo, el mentalista disfruta en cada sesión jugando con las mentes del público. Pardo ganó en el 2004 el premio Nacional de Mentalismo y durante cuatro meses ha demostrado en el Club Capitol sus enormes habilidades para entrar en los pensamientos más profundos de cada uno. 

*-¿Este camerino esconde muchos secretos?*
-No, ninguno (sonríe).

*-Me lo creeré. Es usted mago, concretamente mentalista, ¿en qué consiste su trabajo?*
-Un mentalista es principalmente un ilusionista. Lo que en vez de hacer magia con cosas visuales lo que hace es ilusionar con lo que piensa la gente y con la mente. El impacto es diferente porque no es lo mismo un impacto visual que un impacto que hace pensar.

*-¿Eso es por qué es más creíble que te puedan adivinar la mente a que saquen un conejo de la chistera?*
-El impacto es mucho más fuerte. Para mí, el mentalismo es la magia del siglo XXI. Hace unos siglos cuando un mago hacía aparecer una paloma la gente se pensaba que estaba creando vida. Ahora no, saben que la paloma está escondida y que el mago la hace aparecer hábilmente. Cuando a una persona le adivinas algo que está pensando no le encuentra explicación. Ésta es la verdadera magia.

*-¿La mayor satisfacción de un mago es que su público salga sin entender nada?*
-Para mí no es esta. Yo prefiero que la gente disfrute con lo que está viendo y cuando salga del teatro se vaya pensando.

*-En lo que ha visto, claro…*
-Me da igual si piensan en lo que ha visto, en si es posible lo que he hecho o se imaginen cosas.

*-Kasual-mente no es un título casual…*
-No, tienes razón.

*-¿Cuánto hay de casualidad en sus números?*
-Nada. No creo en las casualidades. Y es lo que de alguna manera intentas demostrar en el espectáculo, que las personas pueden creer que las casualidades existen, pero no es así. Ten en cuenta que nuestro cerebro recibe más de 400.000 millones de bites de información por los cinco sentidos que tenemos, pero sólo somos conscientes de 2.000 de estos bites, el resto va directamente a nuestro subconsciente. Con lo cual hay mucha información que está en nuestra mente y que de alguna manera debes intentar recuperar y hay técnicas para acceder a ella. No a toda, sino seríamos unos Dioses.

*-Mejor. ¿No cree que sería muy duro poder sabe todo lo que piensan los demás?*
-Sí, sí, lo sería. Más que nada que nos volveríamos locos.

*-O nos deprimiríamos. En resumen, usted no tiene poderes…*
-No, mi función no se basa en los poderes sino, en su noventa por ciento, en la psicología. Estudiar el lenguaje del cuerpo, la sugestión, la pseudo-hipnosis donde induces a algunas personas para que piensen o digan ciertas cosas mediante sugestiones o mensajes subliminales. También saber captar sus percepciones y sensaciones a través del cuerpo. El lenguaje no verbal nos dice mucho más que las palabras.

*-¿Y el otro diez por ciento?*
-Técnicas de ilusionismo.

*-¿Qué piensa de los tarotistas que dicen poder predecir el futuro?*
-Estoy totalmente en contra de personas que utilizan técnicas de psicología para poder decirte cosas que tu ya le has dicho sin saberlo. Tú crees que te están adivinando todo y luego te dicen que hagas unas determinadas cosas para cobrarte una pasta.

*-¿El hecho que les diferencia de usted es que con sus trucos no quiere engañar a nadie?*
-El proceso no es el mismo. Ellos hacen creer que te adivinan lo que te va a pasar y de alguna manera te dan una solución ficticia y encima te cobran una pasta. En mi espectáculo lo único que hago con la gente es divertirla, ilusionarla y entretenerla.

*-También sorprende. ¿Su estética rompedora, con tatuajes incluidos, quiere decirnos algo?*
-Sí, que yo soy así. Hace 200 años los magos iban con camisón hasta que otro mago a finales del siglo XIX, Robert Houdin, se puso el frac. Han pasado muchos años ya. ¿Por qué tenemos que seguir llevando frac? A mi me apasiona el rock y tengo esta estética porque es como me siento más cómodo actuando.

*-¿En sus inicios tuvo algún problema entre su colectivo por estas ideas transgresoras?*
-Sigo siendo la oveja negra del mundo de la magia. Hay magos muy clasistas que siguen alucinando.

*-¿Es un mundo muy cerrado?*
-Sí, todavía lo es. Ten en cuenta que es un mundo de secretos. Pero con los que te llevas bien sí que compartes muchas cosas.

*-¿Cómo aprendió usted esta técnica del mentalismo?*
-Empecé a los seis años con la clásica Magia Borrás. A partir de ahí iba molestando a la familia con los trucos. A los once años conocí a un mago que me introdujo en el mundo de la cartomagia y a partir de ahí ya fue ir aprendiendo un poco de todo.

*-¿Quiere decir que si le hubieran regalado el Quiminova, ahora sería químico?*
-(risas). No, supongo que lo habría aparcado porque realmente la magia era algo que me apasionaba y tarde o temprano hubiera accedido a su mundo.

*-¿Se puede entrar en la mente de un mentalista?*
-Sí. De hecho, en el primer juego de mi espectáculo, es el público quien adivina mis pensamientos.

*-Dicho así parece muy fácil…*
-Juego con todas las facetas. Saber qué piensan los del público, que los del público adivinen qué pienso y también gente del público que adivine cosas de otras personas del público.

*-Ahí queda eso. Me imagino que esto comporta mucha improvisación…*
-Siempre improvisas porque las reacciones de las personas siempre son distintas.

*-¿Qué le diferencia de Blake?*
-Él es un mentalista más clásico, estéticamente hablando. Yo soy más cercano, más dinámico y más moderno. A él se le nota que le gusta mandar en el escenario, yo intento romper con la barrera que hay entre el escenario y el público. Es una forma de que vean que estás con ellos y que todos somos iguales.

*-¿A usted también le piden el número de la lotería?*
-Demasiadas veces.

*-Pues no se lo pediré. ¿Puede adivinar lo que he comido hoy?*
-¿Con el aliento?

*-Preferiría que fuera con la psicología…*
-No, si estuviéramos hablando un poquito te podría ir induciendo y sacando cosas, pero así en frío no.

-*He comido paella. Lo podría haber adivinado porque hoy es jueves…*
-Vaya, estaba ahí.

Entrevista a cargo de Albert Domènech

----------

